# What is wrong with Walther PK380



## Seanile (Mar 11, 2012)

It comes with only 1 clip and for the past 6 weeks I have been trying to find extra clips with no luck at all...

The clip that came with the PK380 fell apart.

I don't recommend anyone puchase a gun if you can't find clips.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe you should try looking for *magazines *instead of _clips. _:mrgreen:

You can try this thread as well:
http://www.handgunforum.net/walther/27669-good-place-buy-spare-pk380-magazines.html

Also, *call Walther and* complain about your mag issue, they may send you a new one


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

380 are a weak defense round


----------



## Seanile (Mar 11, 2012)

barstoolguru said:


> 380 are a weak defense round


Thanks for that *valuable* information.


----------

